# Brigitte Nielsen: Sextalk über Sean Penn & Arnie



## Stefan102 (24 Jan. 2012)

​
Dass das Dschungelcamp für einige eine Art Gruppen-Therapie ist, durfte man spätestens feststellen, als sich Brigitte Nielsen (48) und Radost Bokel (36) über ihre gewalttätigen Männer ausgetauscht haben und sich danach wie befreit fühlten. Befreien wollte sich Brigitte offenbar auch noch von einer anderen Erinnerung, denn auf die Bitte von Micaela Schäfer (28), doch mal aus dem Hollywood-Nähkästchen zu plaudern, geht die blonde Amazone nur zu gerne ein.

Gerne erteilt sie nähere Auskünfte über ihre Affäre mit Arnold Schwarzenegger (64), mit dem sie für den Film „Red Sonja“ vor der Kamera stand. Zu Beginn habe sie mit dem Namen so rein gar nichts anfangen können, der Mann mit den großen Muskeln habe sie nicht interessiert. „Und dann habe ich Arnold kennengelernt und er war so Spaß. So süß. Er war super, wir hatten so eine gute Zeit zusammen“, schwärmt die Blondine. Doch mehr als eine kurze Affäre war für beide nicht drin: „Aber es war schön, weil wir hatten diese Affäre, aber wir wussten, das war nur für den Film. Als der Film fertig war, waren wir es auch. Es war lustig, es war nicht zu seriös, aber alles war super. Für meinen ersten Film, also das war wow.“ Arnold habe bereits damals schon ganz genau gewusst, wo es für ihn mal hingehen soll. „Er hat gesagt: 'Weißt du Red Sonja, eines Tages will ich der Gouverneur von Kalifornien werden.' Und alle haben gelacht und gesagt: 'Dieser Mann ist blöd.'“ Doch Arnie hat ihnen das Gegenteil bewiesen.

Dann will Micaela gerne noch mehr intime Details, außerdem brennt es ihr unter den Nägeln, ob das Klischee über so durchtrainierte Männer zutrifft: „Männer die richtig aufgepumpt sind, die haben einen kleinen...“ Doch da endet die Offenherzigkeit der Hollywood-Dame: „Das möchte ich nicht. Das musst du für dich selber sehen. Aber ich glaube, das ist alles scheiße Geschichte. Ich glaube, der Mann ist geboren mit so eine Ding und das ist so groß“, erklärt sie bestimmt. Steroide könnten, ihrer Meinung nach, daran auch nicht viel ändern. Ob das Micaelas Wunsch nach der Nähkästchen-Plauderei befriedigt hat? So wirklich viel Neues hat Brigitte uns da ja nicht wissen lassen. Doch sie hat da noch ein Ass im Ärmel.

Abseits von den anderen gesteht sie vor der Kamera: „Ich war eigentlich nicht der Typ für One Night Stands, doch ich hatte ein One Night Stand, das ich nie vergessen werde. Wow! Mit Sean Penn!“ Die gebürtige Dänin ist eben immer wieder für eine Überraschung gut.
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------

